# BBC world breaking news



## Karena (Nov 3, 2009)

9 March 2011 Last updated at 13:49 GMT 

Rival groups clash in Cairo's Tahrir Square - Egypt TV

Hundreds of people armed with knives and machetes have clashed with pro-democracy activists in Cairo's Tahrir Square, Egypt's state TV reports. 

Its footage showed stones being thrown from both sides at the square. There were no immediate reports of any casualties. 

Tahrir Square was the epicentre of protests that forced President Hosni Mubarak to step down last month.


----------



## HeartDream (Mar 2, 2011)

Karena said:


> 9 March 2011 Last updated at 13:49 GMT
> 
> Rival groups clash in Cairo's Tahrir Square - Egypt TV
> 
> ...


That is horrid .... Would this ever cool down?


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

I was at the Egyptian Museum on Monday (supporting the local economy by staying here for spring break rather than leaving the country). We saw some demonstrations when we first got there (11:00am), but they were small and calm. However, we left the area around 3:30pm and the crowds had gotten rougher. We never went to Tahrir Square (for obvious reasons), so I don't know what it was like in the square.

After hearing about the last two days, I am glad we decided to go early in the week. 

(Demonstrations will most likely be ongoing until the elections....)


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Karena said:


> 9 March 2011 Last updated at 13:49 GMT
> 
> Rival groups clash in Cairo's Tahrir Square - Egypt TV
> 
> ...



State security people were caught among the attackers..........

Obviously they’re not THAT happy about losing their jobs, and not only their jobs they’ve lost, but also lost the lil “ego” they had and the ability of freaking people out by just telling who they work for, mind you their bosses and the risk of being questioned and stripped of all "their" money and assets, not to mention the risk of spending a quality time in a cell with someone they put in jail before


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> State security people were caught among the attackers..........
> 
> Obviously they’re not THAT happy about losing their jobs, and not only their jobs they’ve lost, but also lost the lil “ego” they had and the ability of freaking people out by just telling who they work for, mind you their bosses and the risk of being questioned and stripped of all "their" money and assets, not to mention the risk of spending a quality time in a cell with someone they put in jail before


:clap2: thugs and state security, same difference

here's a video of today at Tahrir


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

This video is 18 min long but it shows how ugly things turned in the side streets around Tahrir


----------

